
Red: Improving Audio Quality with Redundancy - feross
https://webrtchacks.com/red-improving-audio-quality-with-redundancy/
======
beagle3
Unrelated (except the title):

When MP3 was a new thing (1994, I think?), I had a pair of not-so-good
speakers, that made it very hard to tell a 128Kb/s MP3 encoding from a CD;
with reasonable speakers, it was quite easy at the time, because (a) 128Kb/s
is not so good quality, and (b) the encoders at the time were all simple.

However, one day I noticed that there IS a very simple way to tell: Turn on
the noisy fan. CD music was mostly robust to the noise - it sounded like
music+noise. The MP3s, however, were much more significantly degraded by the
fan noise.

I suspect whatever redundancy the MP3 encoding process removed was useful to
mitigate the fan noise.

~~~
im3w1l
Sounds like the fan made you focus on different frequencies.

